# Grant's journal



## Grant_73 (Nov 26, 2006)

Currently I am doing the Art of Waterbury. I am in my third week of the routine. For those of you who are interested, here is a link to the routine. http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-115-training
I don't always follow the routine to a tee. This was todays routine.
Monday 14Nov06
A1 Weighted Chins 5sets of 4 with 12.5 IBS, 5sets of 3 with the same weight
A2 Push press 10Sets of 3 with 50LB dumbbells
Rested about 60sec between exercise A1 and A2
B1 Machine glute ham raise. 8sets of 3 with 80IBS. 
Good mornings 75LBS 2 sets of 3. Good mornings do hurt my lower back a little so, I go light on these.
B2 Donkey Calf raises 10 sets of 3 with 280LBS.
C1 Weighted dips 50LBS 10sets of 3
C2 Cable crunces 4 sets of 10-12 reps.
Most of the time I keep the rest between A1-A2, B1-B2 and C1-C2 about 60-70 seconds. I may reduce the rest period depending on how much time I have.


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 26, 2006)

Wed 15Nov06
Squat 170 3x12
Seated cable rows 80x12, 90x12, 100x12
Flat dumbbell press 65 3x12
Tricep cable press downs 150 3x12
External rotations 20 3x12
Squats were between parallel and ATG.  
« Last Edit: Nov 15, 2006, 8:42pm by gman »


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 26, 2006)

Friday 17Nov06
A1 Front squat 150 5x5
A2 Barbell curls 75 5x5
B1 Incline Hammer press 188x4, 183 4x5, 178 1x6
B2 Machine calf raise 240 6x4
Hang cleans 95 4x6
1 arm dumbbell raise 45 2x6
lying 2 arm dumbbell ext 35 5x6


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 26, 2006)

20Nov06
A1Push press 105 5x4, 5x3
A2Chins/pullups various grips W/12.5 LBS 10x3
B1Weighted hyper 45LBS 5x3 Leg curls 150 5x3
B2 Donkey calf 280 10x3
C1 Weighted dips 55LBS 10x3
C2 Bench side bends 6x7


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 26, 2006)

22Nov06
Today we had our semi-annual Navy PRT, which consits of sit and reach curlups for 2min, pushups for 2min and a 1.5 mile run. I did 80 curlups in 2min. Not my best. 60 pushups, but I stopped at the 1min mark and ran a 11:50 mile and a half. Not my fastest run. I hardly ever run. We finished the PRT at about 10:00. I decided to do a homeworkout with those workout cords/bands. I did the workout around 2:30.
1 Legged split squat 2x20
Seated rows 1x25, 1x22
Pushups- with the cord around my upper back 1x25, 1x20
Kneeling 1 arm tricep ext 2x20
Standing external rotations 2x20.


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 26, 2006)

Saturday 25Nov06
A1 Front Squats 150 2x6, 1x4 (used cross arm grip), 1x6 all sets were very hard.
A2 Hammer curls 35 4x6
Incline barbell press 145 3x6, 1x4. I am trying to tuck my elbows in. I am used to flaring my elbows out
C1 Power cleans 115 3x6, High pulls 115 1x6. Still trying to get the technique down
C2 Decline 2 arm dumbell tricep ext. 35 4x6


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 26, 2006)

Kinda hard to read, but I like to see variations in pushups.  And I commend you on front squats.

Still dont know how to do them....


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Kinda hard to read, but I like to see variations in pushups.  And I commend you on front squats.
> 
> Still dont know how to do them....



I'll try to clear it up.  When you see A1, A2, B1,B2 or C1,C2 that is a compound or superset.  For example do A1 rest for about 1min then do A2.  The first number is the weight in pounds the second number sets and the third the reps, so 150 4x6 is 150 LBS 4 sets, 6 reps.


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Monday 27Nov06
For a few weeks I will be doing a full bodyworkout consisting of 6sets, 6reps and 6 exercises on most days. The only exception is abs and calfs. I will not be doing any backsquats or deadlifts. I want to stress my lower back as little as possible.

Bulgainan split squat w/25LB dumbbells 6x6
Chins/pullups on gravitional machine BW 3x6, with 20LBS of help 3x6
dips with 25LB plate 6x6
Standing dumbbell shoulder press 35LBS 6x6
Machine preacher curls 2arm concentric 1 arm eccentric 50 LBS 3x6, 40LBS 3x6
Incline situps w/12 medicine ball 3x15.
Rest time between each set was about 45 sec


----------



## Grant_73 (Nov 29, 2006)

Wed 29Nov06
Weighted hypers w/35LB plate 6x6. Came up fully extend so my hamstring would also get worked.
Isolat low rows 98 6x6
Dumbbell incline pres 50 6x6
Dumbbell upright rows 25 6x6
Tricepress downs w/V attachment 140 6x6
1 legged calf raise 45 6x6
45 sec. rest time between each set.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 2, 2006)

Friday 1Dec06
Front Squats 105 6x6 challanging weight, but not too difficult
bench press 135 6x6
pullups/chins various grips bw 3x6, weight assisted 20lbs 3x6
standing military press 75 3x6 behind the neck 75 3x6 not too difficult
hammer curls 25 6x6
cable crunches 150 3x15.
Again rest time was about 45sec between each set.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mon 4Dec 06
Weighted hypers 40LBS 6x6
Hammer machine iso rows 103 6x6
Weighted dips 27.5 6x6
Dumbbell high pulls 30 6x6
Machine preacher curls 50 6x6 (two arm concentric 1 arm eccentric)
Donkey calf raises 200 3x12


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wed 6Dec06
1legged bulgarian split squats w/30LB dumbbells 6x6
Pullups/chins bw 3x6 weight assisted 20lbs 3x6
Incline dumbbell press 55 6x6
Standing dumbbell press 35 3x6, 30 3x6
Decline dumbbell trice ext. 25 6x6
Ab work.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wed 6Dec06
1legged bulgarian split squats w/30LB dumbbells 6x6
Pullups/chins bw 3x6 weight assisted 20lbs 3x6
Incline dumbbell press 55 6x6
Standing dumbbell press 35 3x6, 30 3x6
Decline dumbbell trice ext. 25 6x6
Ab work.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 11, 2006)

Mon 11Dec06
Front squats 110 6x6
Dips 30LBS 6x6
Pullups chins bw 4x6 rest 2min 2x6
Push press 85 6x6
Dumbell curls superseted with seated hammer curls 30 1x8 (decided to throw in a little HIT)
Hammer curls 35 1x8
Legpress machine calf raise 225 6x6
Rest time was 45 sec between sets except for calfraises were 15-20 sec between sets.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wed 13Dec06
Cable Pull throughs 100 6x6
Incline dumbell press 65 5x6, 60 1x6
Hammer low rows 108 4x6, 105 2x6
Barbell highpulls 85 2x6, 1x5 75 3x6
decline tricp ext 30 6x6
Barbell curls w/shoulders and rear against wall 60 5x6, 
drag curls 60 1x6


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2006)

workouts look good try double spacing the lifts so its easier on the eyes


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 13, 2006)

Consider it done....Well for the next post


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is todays workout
Fri 15Dec06
Dumbell bench stepups 40 6x6

Flat dumbbell press 70 6x6

Pullups 2x6 pulling up towards each side, 2x6 reg. pullup
pulldowns 1x6 110 (little too heavy) 100 1x6 Did pulldowns Vince Gironda style-bar overhead and pulled straight down to mid chest.

External rotaions 20 6x6 almost no rest between sides.

Kneeling bench tricep ext 80 1x6 (too light) 90 5x6 (still light)

Drag curls bar 45 2x6 (too light), 65 1x6 (too hvy), 55 3x6 

Rest time about 45 sec except for tricep ext. which I rested about 30 sec. between sets


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 18, 2006)

This week I will change my routine before taking a week off.
18Dec06
1 legged plate loaded hamstring curls  45 3x12

 Cable rows (med.grip) 80 3x12

Vince Gironda style dips bw 3x12

Dumbbell upright rows 30 3x12

Dave Tate dumbbell ext 30 3x12

incline dumbbell hammer curls 25 3x12

30sec rest time between each set.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wed 20Dec06
Pullups/chins bw 1x12, weight assisted 40 2x12

Incline dumbbell press 50 1x12(normal grip), 50 1x12(palms facing each other) 50 1x12(alternating w/resting arm in the up position)

Shurgs -used one of those plate loaded machines 160 3x12

Side laterals 15 3x12

Dragon flags (not good at these) 2x8

Sprints -not sure of the distance, but I ran on a dirt track for about 15 sec x 3 sprints. Rest time between sprints was about 30 sec.

Rest time between each set was about 30 sec.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 22, 2006)

22Dec06
Fri
Good Mornings 65x5 (my lower back towards the left side is still uncomfortable when I do these, so I stopped this exercise)

1legged glute machine 80 3x12

Weighted hypers 25 2x12

1arm rows 45 3x12

flat dumbbell press 55 3x12

bradford press 60 3x12

decline dumbbell ext 25 3x12

dragcurls 40 3x12 (this was a bar not a pair of dumbbells)

Rest time between each set was 25-30 sec.
I will be taking a week off. My first week off in about 6 months.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 22, 2006)

Grant_73 said:


> 22Dec06
> Fri
> Good Mornings 65x5 (my lower back towards the left side is still uncomfortable when I do these, so I stopped this exercise)



Try Zercher Good-mornings.


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks.  I will try these.  I will also try Zercher Squats.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 1, 2007)

Back in the gym after a week off.
1Jan07
Mon
Deadlift 225x3, 225x3, 225x2 (grip gave out) 225x2, 225x3(used alternating grip) 225x3 (used alternating grip, but changed changed the hand grip)

Bottom positon bench 185x1 (too hvy) 165 6x3

)Weighted chins/pullups 17.5 LBS 6x3
alternating with dumbbell push press 50 6x3

Rest time for deads and bench was 120 seconds.  

Rest time in between pullups and push press was 60 seconds.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 3, 2007)

This was todays workout
Wed 3Jan07
Flat cable flys 60 2x20

Straight arm pulldowns 50 2x20

Lying legcurls 80 2x25

Hack squats 135 1x20, 1x25

Machine rear delt flys 70 1x20, 70 1x25

Bodyweight tricep ext 2x25

Cable curls 90 2x25

Abwork


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 5, 2007)

Friday 5Jan06

Front Squats 115 4x9 (next week add weight)

Zercher goodmornings 75 4x9 

Cable rows 120 2x9, 110 2x9 

incline dumbbell press 70 2x9

lateral raises 20 2x8
external rotations 20 2x12

decline dumbbell ext. 30 3x9

standing hammer curls 30 2x9, 35 1x9


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 8, 2007)

Monday 8Jan07

A1) Deadlifts Reg and sumo 230 6x3 (used hook grip)
A2) bottom positon bench press 170 6x3
rest 60 sec between each exercise
B1) Weighted Chins/pullups 17.5 1x4, 5x3
B2 Standing dumbbell push press 55 1x3, 50 5x3
rest 60 sec between each exercise

lying bench side-bends.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is today workout.
Wed 10 Jan07

Front dumbbell squats 25 lb dumbbells (tabata method) 3 sets max reps for 20 sec, rest 10 sec between each set
bw squats same as above 3 sets (tabata method)
machine hack squats 2 sets same as above (tabata method)

Flat cable flys 60 LBS 1x25, 1x23

Straight arm pulldowns 50 2x25
These were down in a alternate set fashion, resting 30 sec. between each exercise

machine rear delt flys 80 1x25, 1x20

bw tricep ext 2x25

cable curls 100 2x20

planks 2x45 sec.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 12, 2007)

Fri 12Jan07
A1) Incline dumbbell press 75 4x9
A2) Seated cable rows 110 4x9
Rested 1 min between each exercise
B1) Front Squats 140 6x6
B2) Side laterals 20 2x9, exteranal rotations 25 2x8
Rested 1min between each exercise
C1) decline close grip 115 2x9, 125 2x9 
C2 Hammer curls 35 4x9
rested about 30 sec. between each exercise.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 15, 2007)

Monday 15 Jan06
Squat (Almost ATG) 205 1x3, 185, 6x4 The bar at this gym seem heavier.

Incline bench press 140 1x6, 145 5x6

One arm rows 80 6x4

Dumbbell clean and press 45 6x4
These two exercise I did in a compound fashion. Did one set of rows, rested 1min did one set of clean and press.


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wed 17Jan07

Overhead squat 65 2x15

hyper ext bw 2x25

straight arm pulldowns 50 1x25

underhandgrip pulldowns 70 1x25 (too light) 80 1x25

dips bw 1x20, 1x18

bent over cable laterals 20 2x20

incline dumbbell curls 20 1x20, 1x18

rest-time was about 1min between sets.


----------

